# Dream Job



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I just had to share the good news. I finally landed a job working in a Veterinary Clinic. I absolutely love it, I'm surprisingly great at it, and the hours and pay are fantastic.

The absolute best part is that employees get free health care for their pets. The second absolute best part is one of the doctors is very experienced in hedgehogs. That means no more driving an hour and a half to Eileen's old vet and saving a ton of money. 

And a side funny story, on my second day there, a client brought in a new hedgehog. My coworkers were getting ready to put on gloves, but I scooped the baby up like a pro and sat with the client and gave them tips on things they didn't know like heating, lighting, the best wheel as they got her from a pet store on a whim /cringe Showed her pictures of Eileen's C&C cage and told her where to get all the supplies. Felt great when the doctor told me great job and to bring my hedgie in for a check up.

Ok, enough rambling. Sorry y'all


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's fantastic!  We need more people like you working in vet clinics and giving out great information! Also I'm amused as well by people all ready to put gloves on before handling a hedgie. I had that happen once at a pet store - I asked if I could hold them, the woman said sure & that she'd bring me gloves, I blinked and said it was fine, scooped a hedgie out and she just stared at me and went "Doesn't that hurt??" :lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats on that job! I'll be flying to Colombia in a few weeks due to work and i'm so excited to get in touch with nature lol so i know how your dream job feels


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats!! I hope to go back to school soon to get my bachelors in animal science to be a vet tech (having my son put a little hold on that) and I hope to be as lucky as u to find my dream job!!
Never feels like work when u love what u do!! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks all! I'm super excited and the timing couldn't be more perfect as I just found out my rescue cat Henry has an respiratory infection. I'm still getting used to waking up super early in the morning, but it helps when you're excited to go to work and leave work in a great mood!


----------

